# Travelling Man



## Ken (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey there brothers! New member here, name's Ken Lisauskas and I live in Wisconsin now but am still a member of my old Lodge #247 in Brighton, MI.  I was raised March 19th 2005 and was pretty active until I moved.  I was recommended to the site by Brother Blake and I hope to make a good addition to the group!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome Ken! Glad you traveled to the boards! If there's anything we can do for you, please let us know.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## RJS (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 21, 2008)

Great to have you Brother Ken.


----------



## JTM (Oct 21, 2008)

MOT is picking up, eh blake?

Welcome Ken.


----------



## Joey (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome Bro. Ken!


----------

